# Manchester, NH Police Department Police Exam



## Accorto

The Manchester, NH Police Department will be hosting an entry-level police exam on Saturday, November 8, 2014. Applications and information can be obtained by visiting www.manchesternh.gov/jobs or www.manchesterpd.com and follow the link. The deadline for application is Wednesday, October 29, 2014.
The Manchester Police Department is a progressive, Nationally Accredited Agency with over 200 sworn police officers. The City of Manchester is the largest City in the State of New Hampshire. It has approximately 110,000 residents. It is centrally located, within an hour from Boston
The City of Manchester provides a comprehensive benefits package. The starting salary for a candidate with no experience is $48,880.
Any questions can be directed towards Officer Carl Accorto at 603-792-5452.


----------



## felony

Manchester also recently passed a *No visible tattoo* policy this year. I am assuming its the same standards as Nashua, where *they do not* take it on case by case basis. Otherwise, I have heard great things about the agency and its very competitive, they take a lot of transfers as well.


----------

